# Can someone list the affiliate resorts of HGVC? what are benefits of being members?



## seema (Nov 27, 2007)

Can someone list the resorts affiliated with HGVC, but which are not full members?

What are the benefits of being owners of weeks or points at such resorts, compared to the benefits of being owners at the main HGVC resorts?


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is the list from the TUG advice article (plus several new ones since the article was updated.)  

Any which start with HGVC are true HGVC resorts all others are affiliates of some kind.  


			
				tug advice article and new ones said:
			
		

> California
> •	Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort (coming soon)
> COLORADO
> •	Valdoro Mountain Lodge, Breckenridge
> ...



The biggest diffence between a HGVC resort and an affiliate resort is that owners at the affiliates do not have to belong to the HGVC "THE CLUB". So that they can trade directly with RCI (or sometimes II). BUT, they can join HGVC and then be treated pretty much the same as owners at the true HGVC locations. ( I'm not sure what things they can't do)


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 27, 2007)

I suppose if you become a owner at an affiliated resort, the HOA or HGVC could choose to drop it's affiliation with HGVC leaving you in a funny position if you want to continue to be part of HGVC. 

I've never heard of that happening, but rumors keep surfacing now and again that Bay Club could be dropped by HGVC with it's newer resort nearby.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 27, 2007)

Isn't there another one on Marco Island?  It was announced a year or so ago.

It was at a boat harbor and I think it was all 3 bedrooms???? 

Am I wrong????


----------



## seema (Nov 27, 2007)

I was told (recently) at a sales presentation at the HGVC at the Strip that the Club Intrawest resorts at Mt. Tremblant and at Whistler (both in Canada) are affiliated resorts?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 27, 2007)

Rick,

You're right - it's Sunset Cove Resort, 571 West Elkcam Circle, Marco Island, Fl 34145 Ph:239-393-3460. If I remember correctly they have 36 three-bedroom villas.


Richard


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 28, 2007)

seema said:


> I was told (recently) at a sales presentation at the HGVC at the Strip that the Club Intrawest resorts at Mt. Tremblant and at Whistler (both in Canada) are affiliated resorts?



Not really.  HGVC affiliates are properties where owners can join HGVC.  The Club Intrawest properties are partners, where HGVC members can make reservations at those properties, and vice versa.  However, owners of Club Intrawest cannot become members of HGVC.

Kurt


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 28, 2007)

seema said:


> I was told (recently) at a sales presentation at the HGVC at the Strip that the Club Intrawest resorts at Mt. Tremblant and at Whistler (both in Canada) are affiliated resorts?



NO, Club Intrawest is not a HGVC affiliate. They simply have choosen to share some of their units with each other. The reservations between the resort systems are non refundable, non-cancelable ect. It is more like doing a RCI point reservation when they share inventory.  CI has the same shared inventory with Disney too. 

CI is a true "pure points" system (like worldmark), you don't own at a CI resort location but own points in the whole club. This makes mixing the two system together very hard.


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 28, 2007)

This from http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/timeshare-vacation-resorts.php

Hilton Grand Vacations Club Resorts 

Orlando, Florida
HGVClub on International Drive - Orlando
HGVClub at SeaWorld International Center 

Las Vegas, Nevada
HGVClub on the Las Vegas Strip
HGVClub at the Las Vegas Hilton
HGVClub at the Flamingo - Las Vegas 

Hawaii
HGVClub at Waikoloa Beach Resort
HGVClub at Hilton Hawaiian Village
HGVClub at the Kalia Tower
Kings' Land
The Grand Waikikian

Miami Beach
HGVClub at South Beach

Hilton Grand Vacations Club Affiliated Resorts

Ft. Myers Beach
Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort

Captiva Island, Florida
The Cottages at South Seas Resort
Harbourview Villas at South Seas Resort
Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Resort
Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Resort
Plantation House at South Seas Resort
South Seas Club at South Seas Resort

Hutchinson Island, Florida
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort

Marco Island, Florida
The Charter Club of Marco Beach®
Club Regency of Marco Island
Eagle's Nest Beach Resort
Sunset Cove Resort
The Surf Club of Marco

Sanibel Island, Florida
Casa Ybel Resort
Hurricane House Resort
Sanibel Cottages Resort
Shell Island Beach Club Resort
Tortuga Beach Club Resort

Hawaii, Big Island
The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort

Breckenridge, Colorado
Valdoro Mountain Lodge

Cancun, Mexico
Fiesta Americana Vacation Club

Los Cabos, Mexico
Fiesta Americana Vacation Club

Inverness-shire, Scotland
Hilton Coylumbridge

Royal Deeside, Scotland
Hilton Craigendarroch

Perthsire, Scotland
Hilton Dunkeld

Carlsbad, California 
The Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort

Portugal
Hilton Vilamoura Vacation Club


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 28, 2007)

Please be aware that there is also the Hilton branded TS in NYC. This TS ( a second has just started construction) is associated with HGVC but is not considered a true affiliate.


----------



## BayouTraveler (Dec 2, 2007)

I've been very pleased with my affiliate ownership and have yet to stay there.  I bought it to trade for clubpoints.  The one difference I have noticed is how far in advance I can use my clubpoints at the HGVC-developed resort.  For example, right now I can access my 2009 points for reservations in 2008 with the HGVC resort.  For my affiliate, I have to reserve a week in 2009 and then cancel it and convert it to clubpoints.  That reservation can't be made until one year prior to the check-in date. Since not all weeks are part of the same "season" I own, I'll need to wait until one of those weeks becomes available.  This is not a big concern and it is certainly offset by the difference in price and the ability to exchange through II but it is an advantage over affiliates.


----------



## alexb (Dec 2, 2007)

what is the cost for an affiliate resort to join the hgvc program


----------

